# Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*******************FREE SHIPPING*******************

We're currently taking orders for both 19mm and 22mm Neuspeed rear sway bar kits. 19mm kits and 22mm kits are in stock and ready to ship.
Neuspeed 19mm kits for your Audi TT Quattro - $159.95 shipped!
Neuspeed 22mm kits for your Audi TT Quattro - $184.95 shipped!
Paypal accepted at [email protected] or feel free to call and place your order by phone with your Visa or Mastercard.
Phone : (210).DUB.PART

















*Feel free to IM or email us about other great specials on Neuspeed products!*



_Modified by M.J.M. at 12:37 AM 1-11-2006_


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Is the shipping free to ALL locations as implied?


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

i have an 19mm neuspeed sway bar i have never installed...... maybe i should...... anyone have there impressoin on how this affects the car?.... i got mine free a bit back so i never botherd to use it thinkig it wasnt all that big of a change.....


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_Is the shipping free to ALL locations as implied?









Shipping to Canada, Hawaii and Alaska would be extra.
Sorry, we should have specified that. 
Anyone in those areas can IM us your zip code for exact shipping charges.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

How much for a front bar?
Does anyone even make one?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_How much for a front bar?
Does anyone even make one?

Both 22 and 25mm front Neuspeed bars available.
IM sent.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

I never got a price. You just said they were available. I want something no bigger than stock, or close to it.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_I never got a price. You just said they were available. I want something no bigger than stock, or close to it.

I apologize, you should have been sent an IM.
The front 22mm Neuspeed bar is $189.95 shipped and the front 25mm Neuspeed bar is $194.95 shipped.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

they only come in red huh


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (BluHeaven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluHeaven* »_they only come in red huh









Correct.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

you've got IM


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Good price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (Getta 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Getta 1.8T* »_Good price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree!


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Any testimonials as to quality, improvement in handling? Will this work on 3.2 DSG?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (chilipepperxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilipepperxxx* »_Any testimonials as to quality, improvement in handling? Will this work on 3.2 DSG?

Rear sways do make a good amount of difference in handling. Do not take my word for it, though. Hopefully, someone running one will chime in and give you their two cents on it.
And yes, rear sways are available for your 3.2L TT.


----------



## Volkswackin (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

I can't give you an absolute report on the affects of a larger rear sway on a TT but I can tell you what it did for me. (I am new to the TT game)
My previous car was a mkIII Jetta. It was only a 2L so I concentrated on the car's handleing characteristics. After installing the KW dampending adjustable coilovers and tuning them in nicely I still felt like something was missing. The car handled a lot better but that certain 'umph' was missing. The reason it was missing was because the nose heavy, FWD platform (and Quattro platform I presume) understeers badly. I was tired of the chronic understeer and after talking with a few suspension gurus decided on a larger rear sway. 
The rear swaybar diminished a majority of the understeer. The car handled in a manner similar to a RWD platform (note similar, not quite the same). I couldn't believe it. 
I highly recommend a larger rear sway to anyone intereted in achieving a better handling car.
-Rick


----------



## TT18T (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

19mm vs 22mm front. and 22mm vs 25mm rear. Huge Difference? Pros and Cons? IM sent


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (TT18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TT18T* »_19mm vs 22mm front. and 22mm vs 25mm rear. Huge Difference? Pros and Cons? IM sent 

IM responded to.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Up for MJM.. the guys who always take care of me..


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_Up for MJM.. the guys who always take care of me.. 

Hahahahaha! Look who's now in the TT forum!








I want to drive it after it gets chipped, Rob!


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

I have a Neuspeed 28mm rear sway, but it's on my 00 Golf... which is fwd so I can't say much for the TT







However, I've had it maybe a year so far and it has survived one Wisconsin winter and still looks brand new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Quality and fitment of the Neuspeed sb is very good. As for my car being fwd, I could easily notice the sway bar when turning. Body roll was pretty much cut in half and steering was much more responsive. One of the best suspension mods for a fwd car imo








Uhhh... Here's a pic of what it looked like on my Mk4...


----------



## SungTT (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

sent IM


----------



## carpedonut (Mar 20, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Sorry for the stupid question--I can't find this info anywhere at the moment, and it's not clear in this thread. What is stock on the 225Q? Front, rear, size?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (carpedonut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carpedonut* »_Sorry for the stupid question--I can't find this info anywhere at the moment, and it's not clear in this thread. What is stock on the 225Q? Front, rear, size? 

I believe they are 17mm stock, but I could be wrong.


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

The stock size for a 180/225 is 14mm. The 3.2 is 17mm. I just purchased a Factory 19mm from Ecs and the difference is night and day. Frankly, My 2000 1.8t bug with mild suspension mods and ABD swaybars out handled my stock TT. In fact in ran circles around it in dry conditions. The TT's turn in was slow and the steering at the limit was too heavy. Oh and it plowed like a farm tractor. I installed the 19mm and I could not believe the difference it made. I will tell you that the 19mm alone will change your cars attitude so much that you will wonder if your driving the same car. I'm still in disbelief. The bottom line is that the car flat out turns, and understeer is greatly diminished. as far as sway bars are concerned I'm sure the Nuespeed is a very well made piece. I believe that the smaller one is a solid bar and the 25mm is the lighter wieght hollow version. The larger diameter is because it is hollow. As far as handling, they are probably near equal. My only concern I have for the Nuespeed piece is what bushing's they are using. If they are the hard polyurethane than they will squeak. They all claim they won't but it's ********. And when I mean squeak I mean so loud you think you broke something. My abd's squeek and about every 10k I have to put some special grease in them. You will also have to replace the bushing more often than the factory ones. I'm on my second set in my ABD's for my bug and it's a breeze to do the rear. But a pain in the ass to do the front. That's my experience, not my opinion. So good luck on your decision. Tim.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Tim, i've not used the neuspeed non-squeek bushings. i still have the old ones and am happy. after taking their engineer's advise i've now done this mod to my '69 camaro front bar. take off the bushings and cut radial slots (not very deep) with a dremel tool cut off wheel (1/2" diameter range). this gives channels for grease to sit and stay (good dog) and your squeek is gone!!! 2years since, and no noise! also, Tim, you want to improve your turn in more? swap the front control arm bushings with the purple jobs Forge Motorsports carry! they too are quiet


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

my 19mm rear is en route








Thanks MJM for continued superb service.
R


----------



## timmyc (May 1, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M this 1!)*

Thanks Nathan for the advise. I will try this on my Bug. I just happen to have fresh set under my desk and will try this out. As far as the control arm bushing go, I'll probably wait until the stock ones die. I'm pretty happy with the car as it is now. Hey, do still ride your bike? IM me when you get a chance. TimmyC


----------



## RocketGuy (Jul 1, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Do you have 25 or 28mm rear sways for FWD?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (RocketGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RocketGuy* »_Do you have 25 or 28mm rear sways for FWD?

Yes, they are $224.95 plus $10-$15 for for shipping, depending on where you're located.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Just placed my order for the 19mm rsb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif MJM is the only company I've ever had take a phone-in order in the middle of the night... I'll for sure be a returning customer... again


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_Just placed my order for the 19mm rsb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif MJM is the only company I've ever had take a phone-in order in the middle of the night... I'll for sure be a returning customer... again









I'm up until about 2AM four nights a week working on the site.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*








Got mine after 3 business days. Can't wait to install it over the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Phrost at 6:48 PM 1-17-2006_


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

I finally installed my n/s 19mm rear bar. This is how the car should come from the factory. Ride is a touch stiffer in the rear but worth it when you hit the corners. 
R


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (yellowslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yellowslc* »_I finally installed my n/s 19mm rear bar. This is how the car should come from the factory. Ride is a touch stiffer in the rear but worth it when you hit the corners. 
R

Thanks, Rob! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Manic_VR (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*


----------



## pythiasjt (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Can you get the race series adjustable tubular bar? it's a 25mm hollow
this is the bar i'm looking to buy because of the autocrossing i do.
also i noticed on your site that you sell koni's could you maybe PM a quote for just the koni struts for my 2002 225hp quattro.
thank you.
--JT


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (pythiasjt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pythiasjt* »_Can you get the race series adjustable tubular bar? it's a 25mm hollow
this is the bar i'm looking to buy because of the autocrossing i do.
also i noticed on your site that you sell koni's could you maybe PM a quote for just the koni struts for my 2002 225hp quattro.
thank you.
--JT

IM sent with a few questions.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

I missed out when I bought my RSB for the jetta and paid like $20 more than what you had them for... but not this time







, thanks for the fair pricing mjm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . cant wait to put it on


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

Just checking to make sure everything is alright with my order...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_Just checking to make sure everything is alright with my order...

With nothing but a username on a forum, I'm not sure who you are.
Please IM me your full name and we'll see where your bar is. All bars ship within one business day, unless otherwise indictated.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed rear sways starting at $159.95 shipped! (M.J.M.)*

I sent you all the info in a im, thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cattch (Apr 25, 2006)

hi guys i have a 225Q with stock suspension, i cannot stand the understeer! what would be the best way to fix this? i want to go for coil-overs but im still saving, should i change the rear sway? what difference will it make and how about the fronts?
Thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (cattch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cattch* »_hi guys i have a 225Q with stock suspension, i cannot stand the understeer! what would be the best way to fix this? i want to go for coil-overs but im still saving, should i change the rear sway? what difference will it make and how about the fronts?
Thanks

Doing the rear sway bar with or without doing the coilovers would help out tremendously and make a huge difference in the handling department, too. Add a front 22mm sway for just $175 when you purchase a rear sway.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (M.J.M.)*

got mine today and installed it, well worth the money, thanks mjm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

anyone got a picture of it on their car?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_got mine today and installed it, well worth the money, thanks mjm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

